
Developers need to learn to negotiate - infinite8s
http://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/developers-should-learn-to-negotiate.html
======
chrisbennet
If you’re interested in this topic, you really need to read patio11’s take on
this subject. (This expatsoftware article seems to be based, in part, on
Patio11’s article but doesn’t t credit him.)

[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/)

